
Dr. Southern California: Heading west for the cure (2019) - benbreen
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/66/kilston.php
======
ilamont
_One of the early boarding houses for consumptives was founded in 1882 by Emma
C. Bangs, who arrived from the east with her ill daughter_

The belief about a better climate/cleaner air in the southwest persisted a
long time after that.

Relocating to the SW was what my great-aunt (b ~1900) did with her ill
daughter (who had TB or COPD, I can't remember the details), moving from the
Buffalo area to Mesa, Arizona (about 6 hours from LA) where they believed the
"better air" and warm climate would be help her improve (the daughter lived
for about another 10 years). Her husband had done something similar when his
TB had become severe shortly after WWII, driving to a VA hospital in Tuscon
but returning to Buffalo a few years later, where he died.

~~~
cafard
One of the shopping centers just west of the Denver city line is JCRS. The
initials originally stood for Jewish Consumptive Relief Service, which had a
center there in the early part of the 20th Century.

